# 

## admin

13  1846   ,   -    ,  .    ,      .     ,  ,     ,        ,    . 
    ,  ,       ,      .       .  -        ,    . ,       ,   . 
       .       ,           .      ,       ,   ,             .            ,     ,      . 
   60-       .        .   ,    ,           ,     .  ,    ,     ,   .        .               .   ,      ,        . 
      -  1875 ,           ,         . 
    .           .        .            . 
        .        ,      , ,         .    ,   ,      :     ,    .            . 
    ,    1878 . ,                .   ,  ,      ,   .    :   ,      . 
           ,  10  .       ,     ,      .                  -.       . 
         . -,       ,    . , -,        ,     ,           .     ,         .     ,           .          ... 
      ,      .   ,               .       ,           ,      .          .

----------


## admin

1892    -        .        -.    ,     ? 
            .  ,   ,      -.  ,      ,    ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  .          .          -.  ,        .            .         ,       ... 
       ,  ,         ,    ,     .       :  1898          .    ,     ,    .   7  1898  
    ,    .   1938 ,   ,  ,   ,     .     ,    .       ...

----------

